# Didn't know where to put this but..Govt. gone too far?!?



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

They've been talking about this for several years.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

sounds like one of those government ideas that will never go anywhere. I think its called "congressman's busy work so I don't look stupid and unnecessary" bills. I'm surprised I haven't heard about it here in Kansas. Maybe its an Oklahoma problem because they have more gas :wink::lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Cattle and many other animals DO produce harmful emissions. Poor manure disposal, bad conditions, and cattle in general can hurt the environment. But tax them $88 a head? I don't really see that turning out too well. I agree with the idea _behind_ it. I don't really see it working though.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I would think taxing suburban homeowners who have green lawns should be taxed for using fertilizer to make it so unnaturally and unnecessarily green. I bet that fertilizer is more of an environmental hazard than a feed lot. 
Sorry I just have a problem with some suburban homeowners spewing precious water on their lawn when its raining and the constant mowing of the grass.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Sorry I just have a problem with some suburban homeowners spewing precious water on their lawn when its raining and the constant mowing of the grass.


Oh, I totally agree. With all the waste going on in suburbia, the ranchers are the last ones we should be worrying about. I remember droughts in Jersey where people would go out and water their lawns in the middle of the night so they didnt get fined *sigh* 

Not to mention a mom and her one kid with a giant SUV or anything else that is probably wrecking our environment


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Basically anything including humans that emit gas are toxic to the environment but as Vida and Spastic said fertilizers do damage as well. So does cooking out in the summers fireworks on the 4th of July etc. I think the problem is that for so many years huge factories dished out tons of pollutants into our environment and got by with it. Now it's like "OMG what do we do lets get rid of this this and oh tax this and this" 
People rely on cattle for food whether it be beef, milk, cheese etc. True the tons and tons of manure create problems why don't they put their minds to work to figure out something it's useful for back in the old days people burned dried cow patties because they refuse to go out sure saved a lot from freezing to death in harsh winters so why not try it for something constructive instead of charging poor ranchers a fee for their cow farts? 
I really don't think this one will fly at least I hope not I rather enjoy a good steak and the ability to afford to eat one.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Pahleeeese! Hair spray was linked to the deterioation of the ozone layer...but long live the 80's & 90's hairstyles!_

_If the EPA does, on some imaginary plane of an alternate existance, get this one passed....what's - or rather who's - next? People tax for farting? I agree with Vidaloco ...well, ok, not the state rivalry thing! lol (I'm in Florida (land of the old people)...so heaven KNOWS we'll get hit hard with the people fart tax!)_


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Sorry I just have a problem with some suburban homeowners spewing precious water on their lawn when its raining and the constant mowing of the grass.


I see you point but I do find your wording amusing. If it is raining, one could hardly argue for water being in short supply at the time.  And interestingly - most towns will fine a homeowner if they don't cut their grass often enough.


More to the issue, taxing cows sounds like it should be a line in the Beatles song "Taxman." I think they are running out of creative ways to steal our money so they must now resort to the ridiculous.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, they are really grasping at straws to figure out a solution to this recession aren't they? I'm having trouble finding out what I want to believe with this whole global warming talk. For a while I believed it, but then I realized something. If the world is in danger of global warming, why do the national temperatures keep dropping? Let me point this out, everybody is linked to global warming, it's a fact of life. And there is nothing we can do about it! We can change our ways, but it won't get rid of the link. And believe America really does need to change its ways. And besides those environmentalists say that we need to become greener, but whenever a green idea comes up, for example the building of windmills for wind energy on mountains or in the deserts, they say "Oh, we can't do that, it'll destroy the animals habitats!"


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

here read this.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/bush/house.asp


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Any excuse they can get to tax. This country is becoming a JOKE.


----------

